# beginner photo to be used by friend in advertising



## dieselgirl_77 (Sep 23, 2006)

hello

i'm just very new to photography (less than 6 months) but i've been taking tons of pictures and took a beginners class.  i show my pictures to my friends and one of them who's working as the marketing/advertising head in a small start-up company asked me if i could share my picture with him so that he can use it for his design projects (note he said "SHARE").

my question is, i am just a beginner and this is my good friend.  i haven't really responded to his question yet because i don't know if should charge him or should i just give him my pictures for free?  and just ask him to put a note at the bottom of his designs that photos were taken by me?  

please advise.  thanks!


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not experienced or anything in this, but if he makes money from YOUR image, you should be getting some money for it regardless of the friendship


----------



## D-50 (Sep 23, 2006)

Unless your going to get big cash out of it I wouldn't make it an issue.  If he does use it you can use it to begin a portfolio of professional work.  If comes back to you for another I would say definatly work out some kind of deal, but as far as the 1st photo is concerned its not worth making waves.  If your were a pro I could see charging him right off the bat but considering you've only been involved with photography  for 6 months its not like your are putting all your time into photogrphy to make a living, Im sure its just more of a hobby for you so dont be greedy.


----------



## dieselgirl_77 (Sep 23, 2006)

yes, that's what i was thinking too.  i don't want him to think i was being greedy but at the same time, i'm not familiar with the business side of photography at all...  i agree with what you said d-50, it's really just a hobby and this could be a good start for me to build a portfolio.  thanks for the advice.


----------



## craig (Sep 23, 2006)

Free is fine. It is good business sense to get an understanding and a dialogue about the image use. I think you will be fine as long as it stays in trade mags and the companies web site. Sort of low exposure. High exposure like Myspace home page or the side of a bus should be compensated for. The key is too make sure that everyone is clear on conditions etc. As opposed to just handing the image over.


----------



## JIP (Sep 23, 2006)

Greedy? Greedy? how the hell is making money off of your work greedy? if your "friend" wants to make money off of your work why should you not get a cut.  Is he going to put your name on the photo or is he going to take the credit for your work as well as the pay?


----------



## craig (Sep 23, 2006)

JIP said:
			
		

> Greedy? Greedy? how the hell is making money off of your work greedy? if your "friend" wants to make money off of your work why should you not get a cut.  Is he going to put your name on the photo or is he going to take the credit for your work as well as the pay?



dieselgirl may have something else to say. Personally I think you are missing the point. Entering the commercial world is tricky to say the least. You must prove from day one that you are reasonable, reliable and the work is quality. When I started the work was free to very reasonable. As I built my client base and experience I was able to charge a more reasonable rate. I am a firm believer in that you can only charge what the work is worth. If you produced an excellent shot on your time off then then that is one thing. If you are toting around thousands of dollars in gear and three assistants then that is another deal.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2006)

D-50 is on to something.  Let your friend know you'd like a few copies of the result for your portfolio.


----------



## markc (Sep 24, 2006)

I personally think that you should never give your images away for a business venture. For friends' personal use, sure, but not for business. You should be getting something, even if it's a token amount. And have something in writing as far as expected usage. That's just good business sense, and I think that should start right off. It's to protect both of you. You don't want a friendship ruined over a misunderstanding.


----------



## D-50 (Sep 24, 2006)

abraxas knows what I mean as well as craig. Im sure there are pros out there who charge thousands for there photos, does that mean as someone new to photogrpahy who takes shots here and there and has not realy invested their life into the trade you too can charge thousands.  If you are looking to make money off your photos you need to build a strong portfolio so you can back up why you charge so much.  If this photo your friend wants is going to be the central focus to a large marketing campaign then charge but if it going to be used in something like a brochure or website amongst many other photos then I would give it up and get acopy of the media and maybe some type of documentation from your friend as to how pleased they are with your photography for you to use in marketing yourself. You can always post your photos to websites that sell to marketing and advertising firms. I have a good friend in advertising and graphic design and she says they pay those site thousands for photos used in their campaigns.  To be honest I bet your friend want the photo for some small marketing thing and feels the photo does not have to be that great and therefore cannot rationalize goign through a photo agency for such a small photo.


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Mark. Business is business and friendship is friendship; don't mix the two up in this case. 

Yes, you may be just starting out but it doesn't, in my opinion at least, mean that your image is worth less. Start using business sense now, don't just think you should be greatful that someone is wanting to use your photo in the professional arena and give your stuff away, even if they're a mate.

Use your logic here and ascertain just how your friend will be employing your image, to what extent etc and ask for a fee that you feel is fair and appropriate. Your friend is not asking for your image because he has nothing better to do, he is using it in the hopes of furthering the business....he isn't giving away his services and work for free and you should'nt be expected to either.

Exposure is great and that isn't in question here. Like Mark said, sit down with your friend, agree to terms and conditions and some kind of payment that you both will be happy with, in light of what will be gained by him by using your image, and both of you put it in writing and sign off on it. If your friend is running a business, he will understand and respect the fact that this is a business transaction, friendship aside for a second, and will be happy to agree to your terms. He gets to use your photo, you get a payment and exposure, everything is clear, friendship remains good and everyone is happy.

I don't agree with a couple of the points above. Your longevity or portfolio (or lack of) does not signify your photo's worth and what you should or shouldn't ask for in regards to payment for usage. 

There are people who pick up a camera, learn how to use it within a few months and capture an extraordinairy shot for which people are willing to pay well. Some people hit the ground running because they have a raw talent and fantastic eye. If a big magazine wanted your image, why can't you get paid what other photographers for the magazine get paid? 



			
				D-50 said:
			
		

> To be honest I bet your friend want the photo for some small marketing thing and feels the photo does not have to be that great and therefore cannot rationalize goign through a photo agency for such a small photo.


 
Ouch! Maybe her photo *is* 'that great...' :scratch:


----------



## fmw (Oct 3, 2006)

As a former biller for my photos, I agree with Mark also.  As a beginner you can't expect to receive the same compensation for your photos as a pro with a positive reputation but zero wouldn't be an acceptable amount, assuming your friend will use them in advertising.  Be reasonable, not free.

Doing things for free doesn't improve your standing in the photographic community nor does it speed up your transition to the pro ranks nor does it impress anybody.  It just lets someone else earn from your work.  Good shooting.


----------



## Quok1mb0 (Oct 3, 2006)

i didnt read all of what was typed but I would let him have the first one for free and ask for some copies of it...next one make it a small fee...


----------

